# Great Nextel Deal



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

With wireless number portability now in effect, I imagine many of you are considering switching to Nextel... well, their best plan ever is back until the end of the month!

*Nextel National 1000* - $54.99/month
Includes: - 1000 Anytime Cellular Minutes 
- Nationwide Long Distance 
- Unlimited Night & Weekend Minutes 
- Unlimited Direct Connect Minutes
- Free Caller ID and Voicemail

Don't forget, those of you working for city/state/federal government agencies get 27% off your first phone and 10% off your monthly service and all accessories.

I am not a salesman, but I do like to share good deals when I find them. Those of you who already have a Nextel can call up and get the new rate plan by committing for another year or two.

http://www.nextel.com

-Mike


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

STAY AWAY! I have the "sweet" deal. It's great when they try and charge you twice for your phone, and double on the first months bill. And all that 10% does si get rid of the tax. Tomahawk, you can PM me if you want the details...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I got the same deal last year. They always double bill you the first month because they bill one month ahead of time (like most cell phone companies do). Otherwise, I have no problems with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

I had that to, but there cellular service sucked so bad I couldnt deal w/ all the lost and dropped calls. Verizon wireless is by far the best with there service, as far as getting and receiving calls. They have crap for phones though.

Although I do like the new nextel i730 ( or whatever its called).

Stay away from the Verizon 2 way, unless you like to be annoyed, it blows. It has like a 3 second delay and is not even close to working ike nextel's 2way. But there cell service is AWESOME. Never drop a call or out of range no matter where you go, thats great, to bad nextel is that way or I know I wouldve stayed.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I have had my Nextel for several months. They let you switch your plan whenever you want, as long as you extend your contract. I have had NO problems with cellular service--actually, I get decent service in what were some of Cingular's worst dead spots.

Robocop, they do not "double bill" you. As Dungie said, you are charged for the service you used prior to receiving your first bill, and then they bill you for the upcoming month. This is standard practice in virtually all monthly services! Check your cable bill, home phone, other wireless bill, or alarm monitoring statements... you always pay up front for the upcoming month.

Government employees receive 10% off the service, and are charged tax on the discounted rate. 10% is better than nothing, which is what you will get from the other wireless carriers. And saving almost 30% on the advertised promo price for a new phone is great!

Everyone's experience is different, I guess. Personally, we "unofficially" use the Nextel on the job so much it is almost a necessary tool.

-Mike


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I have a Nokia 918 Trac-Phone! It's the seeds man!
It was free and I buy 300 minute cards about every three months at Wal-mart! for $68.00. The Trac-phone uses Verizon Wireless system. No frills, but no surprises either. 

The thing is such a dinosaur (large) I never lose it, can employ it as a weapon, and nobody wants to steal such a lame looking device.
:L: 

I never even wanted a cell phone, but the boss (wife) made me get one.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

:2c: I had Verizon for awhile. Great price great service. And a friend of mine who works for the BIG VZ says that their 2way SUXS, but they are planning to come out with 3 new 2-way phones soon. He recommends waiting tilll then to get the Verizon 2-way.

I now have NexHELL! Got it because of what Mike said, "the job". 90% of all communication on my department is cellular. ( 9% radio and 1% hand signals ) 
Nexhell charges me for caller ID, voice mail, and long distance calls. So I personelly will be looking into that deal. Since I hope for a long career in LE, i'll probably be stuck with Nextel...unless we can convince Verizon to give Goverment employees 15% ](*,) 

Thanks for the heads up Mike.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

NEXTEL customer for two years now and have had very few problems, only one dead spot in the city. I would say that half of the members on my dept. use it. The station has about 5 that are handed out in roll call for those that do not have their own.

When I first got the phone the sales rep explained the fact that the first bill is a killer but if you where not informed of that blame the sales person not NEXTEL.

I guess I lucked out with my plan that I got over two years ago.

2000 Night and Weekend
2500 Direct Connect
500 Anytime that was bumped up-to 900 when I re-upped.

49.95 a month.

I have never went over on the minutes, never even come close.

With tax etc... my monthly bill is roughly 114.00 a month for two phones.

The only gripe I have is that they do not give you a break on upgrading phones. I originally had the i1000 plus's but switched over to the i90's and none of the rebates applied to me because I was already a customer. (new customers only I was told) for any rebates or special offers.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Gil,

They might have changed things recently, but you do get a break on phone upgrades. You can sell back your phone to Nextel and receive a service credit, and can also purchase new phones at the current promo price.

They are two separate programs, both are explained on their website.

http://nextelonline.nextel.com/support/upgrade.shtml

http://www.nextelbuyback.com/

-Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My only complaint:

It would be nice as well if you could get the government discount on an upgrade. When upgrading, not only do pay their regular discounted price on a phone, but you have to pay a $35 upgrade fee, even if you are buying the SAME MODEL PHONE. I just got the i730 and paid $249.99 for it plus an upgrade fee. Now, far be it from me to willingly spend that much on a phone, but I recently "lost" my i90 and didn't have lost/stolen insurance on it. Nextel told me it would cost $199 for a new i90 so I figured I would just pay the extra $50 bucks and get the newest bling-bling. 

I am so cool... broke, but cool... :smokin:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Did you get the insurance this time around? 

-Mike


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can add the insurance after? I got the phone without the insurance, but after hearing multiple "nightmares", I'd like to add it. Is this possible?

Dunny, you should've beat them for charging you the upgrade fee... Yeah, that sux.


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Gil:

I have the same plan as you. It was the "Get right through 5000" and is now the "Breakthrough 5000" or the other way around. At any rate, when they came out with the different name, the price was different. I paid 49.99 for one and found out the new name had identical coverage for 39.99. Figure in the 10% government employee discount and you pay 36.00. Check with you rep and see if you can still switch or if they will give you a deal. There is no need for paying 14.00 more than me for the same coverage.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MatchStick said:


> Gil:
> 
> I have the same plan as you. It was the "Get right through 5000" and is now the "Breakthrough 5000" or the other way around. At any rate, when they came out with the different name, the price was different. I paid 49.99 for one and found out the new name had identical coverage for 39.99. Figure in the 10% government employee discount and you pay 36.00. Check with you rep and see if you can still switch or if they will give you a deal. There is no need for paying 14.00 more than me for the same coverage.


I don't see it offered on their site?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Mike,

No, I didn't get the insurance this time. I was told by the dealer I bought from that because the i730 is so new, the insurance is like $10 a month because they don't have any crappy refurbished/used phones to give out. 

The insurance on an i90 is $4.50. Keep in mind there is also a deductable on that ($35 or $50, one of those).

I have the repair insurance, which is $2.50.

RPD, you can add the insurance any time you want. Nextel will never say "no" to your money!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Just signed my life away for another year. Nextel now own my azz!

But with all the money Nextel gets from us you think they would hire operators that spoke better english. #-o i have no idea what she was selling, but I did make out $200 for early cancellation :twisted:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone have a i60? If so, have you ever had this problem?

Whenever I try to use the direct connect button, my entire phone freezes. I can answer calls because of the flip activation, but other than that my phone is useless. If I just let it sit for awhile, the actual phone part works, but the direct connect button still doesn't.

I called Nextel and they said to bring it in to a service center (dur) but I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

It's probably going to cost me, because I don't have the insurence on it. :wm: Anyone think I can call up today, put the insurence on, and bring it to a service center tomorrow?!

Thanks


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Definately order the repair insurance. It's $2.50 a month and has a $35 deductible. If you drop your phone as much as I do, it's worth it.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I have the repair insurance too, but I didn't pay any deductible. They said you are entitled to one repair per month under the plan. They fixed my I-90 once and replaced it twice.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I just dropped off my phone at the repair place, $35 bucks down the drain! But I'm adding the $2.50 on as soon as I get it back. I had a Motorola with Verizon and I had it replaced once, 3 new antenna's...piece of sh!t!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> Does anyone have a i60? If so, have you ever had this problem?


I got the i60. No problem with DCing. In fact the phones been dropped, thrown, and kicked, several times( crappy belt clip snapped) and still works fine.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, I figured maybe it was that I dropped it, but I really don't know. They had to give me a new phone, so apparently they didn't know what was wrong with it either!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Mortal knight said:


> badogg88 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a i60? If so, have you ever had this problem?
> ...


Same here... dropped, kicked, thrown, stepped on... and still works like I just got it yesterday. However a friend of mine had a similar issue and got a replacement. Schmit happens.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

The "flip" part of my i95cl just flipped off when I tried to answer a call. It is now dangling by a thin electronical tape thingy in the middle. Looks like there might have been a crack by one of the hinges. :BM: 

I have the insurance. Do I take it to an Official Nextel place, like the one in Bedford by Hanscom or just one of this little stores that sells all sorts of cell carriers. Having to be inconvenienced by dropping the phone off , waiting for repairs etc when I should be sleeping is whats pissin me off.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I brought mine to one of the Official places. It sucks to wait, but I'd rather them do it than a private place and have them f*ck up my phone and Nextel not be able to fix it. :twisted:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey I got an even better deal.

1000 anytime minutes
Unlimited nights and weekends
Unlimited Direct Connect

Price - FREE
Department will issue soon!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

ShakeEm, if they make you purchase a new phone, you can at least get an account credit for the old one; as much as $85 if it's one of the new color models, even if the flip is broken:

http://www.nextelbuyback.com

-Mike


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, well, well......


I went to the official Nextel place in Bedford today to get the phone fixed. They repaired it like new really quick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

Not to sound like a Jerk But NEXTEL SUCKS. The whole idea is absoulutley great but there service sucks wether it be for repairs or just coverage it BLOWS. I love the whole concept but there service sucks really bad, just my opinon.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

I HATE NEXTEL!!!! NEXTEL SUCKSS!!!!!


But I have had it for 3 years, and over half my #'s in the phone are direct connect. Almost 80% of the cops i know and work with have it. The Department has it. etc etc etc


Their customer service is terrible, and the phones suck. How many of you have problems with your I90, I60, I58, I85, charging particuarlly from a cig-plug. Or how bout the old i1000 that used to just shut off at random.

I miss my old Nokia 5120 from Celluar One, the best phone ever!


----------

